

I Want to Die - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/08/i-want-to-die/

======
cpt1138
Thank you for posting this. Like Barbara Sher points out about doing what you
love, its not running a restaurant with all the food ordering, hiring, firing,
pressure, etc. It's the desire to cook for people, so join a soup kitchen.
Postpone the noose, and really think about what you want, or want to get rid
of.

~~~
jaltucher
great example. thanks.

